# How's this? Buy Premier for $299 & transfer lifetime service FREE



## scottb4u (Sep 13, 2006)

I have an old year 2000 Series I unit with Lifetime. 

I called Tivo today and asked if I can buy a Premier and move the Lifetime over. Of course it took some persuading but they offered to transfer the Lifetime service over for free if I buy the Premier at full price, $299. 

What is the verdict on this deal?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scottb4u said:


> I have an old year 2000 Series I unit with Lifetime.
> 
> I called Tivo today and asked if I can buy a Premier and move the Lifetime over. Of course it took some persuading but they offered to transfer the Lifetime service over for free if I buy the Premier at full price, $299.
> 
> What is the verdict on this deal?


If the Series 1 was activated before Jan 20th 2000 they will give you one free Lifetime Xfer.


----------



## scottb4u (Sep 13, 2006)

Original unit Activated 11/5/2000

So they are under no obligation. I had to push to get it. I ordered it and it will come with a:

TL0206 Service Transfer Letter. 

Does this mean I can use it to activate any box bought anywhere?


----------



## slingster (Aug 2, 2008)

I also have a year 2000 S1 Tivo that's still running. Instead of transferring its lifetime membership, I purchased a new premiere for $99 from Best Buy & managed to get the $299 lifetime membership.


----------



## scottb4u (Sep 13, 2006)

My Series I has been dead for years, so the lifetime has not been put to good use. 

They are offering multi-users a box for $269 plus $199 for lifetime service.


----------



## burnthefat1 (Nov 16, 2010)

also had the same 2000 Series, and I'm using it until now.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

You can't get much better than that.

I bought a PRemire from EE 2 months ago for $150 and got lifetime on it for $199. That's $350. 

$50 more.

There is a thread where folks got lifetime transferred for $99. If that included Premieres purchased elsewhere you might be able to get a slightly better deal, but difficult now to purchase cheap Premieres without them being tied to a contract.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

scottb4u said:


> I have an old year 2000 Series I unit with Lifetime.
> 
> I called Tivo today and asked if I can buy a Premier and move the Lifetime over. Of course it took some persuading but they offered to transfer the Lifetime service over for free if I buy the Premier at full price, $299.
> 
> What is the verdict on this deal?


I'd take that deal in a heartbeat. I have a Series 1 with lifetime on my account, you did you go about getting that deal?


----------



## scottb4u (Sep 13, 2006)

I have 3 units, 2 of which are lifetime. An S3 and an original S1. The S1 has been dormant for years. The S3 is active. 

I called and asked to transfer my lifetime and was told no. I was given the standard offers for existing customers. But then I asked to be transferred to a supervisor and was put on hold. 

When the rep returned, she told me that my 10 years with Tivo was the reason for the allowance, as long as I pay full price for a box. 

Just keep insisting that you be given the consideration of your length of service and to speak to a supervisor who can make the decision.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

scottb4u said:


> I have an old year 2000 Series I unit with Lifetime.
> 
> I called Tivo today and asked if I can buy a Premier and move the Lifetime over. Of course it took some persuading but they offered to transfer the Lifetime service over for free if I buy the Premier at full price, $299.
> 
> What is the verdict on this deal?


Sounds like a great deal to me but assuming the Series 1 TiVo with lifetime meets the criteria for the one time transfer, that transfer should work with a refurbished TiVo at a lower price. For me that would be an even better deal but I have no problem with refurbished products, others could disagree.


----------



## scottb4u (Sep 13, 2006)

That was my thought exactly when I asked for a discount on the box. But my S1 was purchased in November 2000. 

The widely known cutoff for free lifetime transfers is January 2000. Later units are up to the managers discretion...

Am I wrong?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

scottb4u said:


> That was my thought exactly when I asked for a discount on the box. But my S1 was purchased in November 2000.
> 
> The widely known cutoff for free lifetime transfers is January 2000. Later units are up to the managers discretion...
> 
> Am I wrong?


If January is the cutoff and yours doesn't meet it, then take the deal is my advice.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

lessd said:


> If the Series 1 was activated before Jan 20th 2000 they will give you one free Lifetime Xfer.


Do you know for a fact that applies to the Premiere? I have a Series 2 activated in 1999 that has a transferable lifetime.

I don't have cable and can't get OTA, but for the right person, I might buy a Premiere, add lifetime, and resell it.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

DBCooper said:


> Do you know for a fact that applies to the Premiere? I have a Series 2 activated in 1999 that has a transferable lifetime.
> 
> I don't have cable and can't get OTA, but for the right person, I might buy a Premiere, add lifetime, and resell it.


Yes, it applies to the Premiere, but the Series 2 did not exist in 1999. Even the Sony Series 1 did not exist. Only the Philips Series 1 did.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

scottb4u said:


> That was my thought exactly when I asked for a discount on the box. But my S1 was purchased in November 2000.
> 
> The widely known cutoff for free lifetime transfers is January 2000. Later units are up to the managers discretion...
> 
> Am I wrong?


I believe it is 2001, but I could be wrong...


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

DBCooper said:


> Do you know for a fact that applies to the Premiere? I have a Series 2 activated in 1999 that has a transferable lifetime.
> 
> I don't have cable and can't get OTA, but for the right person, I might buy a Premiere, add lifetime, and resell it.


No Series 2 boxes have transferable lifetimes. The Series 2 did not come out until much later than 1999.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Yes, it applies to the Premiere, but the Series 2 did not exist in 1999.


Sorry for the typo. It's a Series 1.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I believe the reason the pre 2000 series 1's have a transferrable sub is based on the language in the "lifetime" contract that was in place at that time. They were not very clear in defining what "lifetime" actually meant.

Trust me - once you transfer you will be under the current "lifetime" terms.

It's still a fantastic deal and I would personally jump on it.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

DBCooper said:


> Sorry for the typo. It's a Series 1.


Sounds like it should be transferable to a Premiere. Unfortunately I didn;t sub my Series 1 till mid-2000.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Being that we all paid $299 for MSD lifetime service and still had to buy the Premiere...do you need have a picture drawn?

GO FOR IT!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I also verified this with TiVo. As others said, it is only for TiVos activated before Jan 1, 2000 and have never had the lifetime transfered.

I missed it because I have an old lifetime TiVo on my account that was activated on 11/16/2000


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

scottb4u said:


> That was my thought exactly when I asked for a discount on the box. But my S1 was purchased in November 2000.
> 
> The widely known cutoff for free lifetime transfers is January 2000. Later units are up to the managers discretion...
> 
> Am I wrong?


Exactly - take that deal now. You might call back and they go "who said that?"


----------

